# Wie erzeuge ich eine PropertyPage



## Tomas (7. Sep 2009)

hi,

ich versuche eine Propertypage wie es Eclipse hat zu erzeugen, mit dem unterschied das dort meine eigenen Propterties drin stehen(logisch^^)

ich habe leider keine guten hilfen bzw. anleitungen gefunden. hat jemand da erfahrung?

danke!


----------



## Wildcard (7. Sep 2009)

Hier und die alte Variante hier.


----------



## Tomas (8. Sep 2009)

danke, war mir sehr hilfreich


----------

